# Different Emphasis on Stiking?



## SFC JeffJ (May 26, 2007)

I've hear some of the different styles of Aikido put different emphasis on striking your opponent.  Is this true, and if so, how much does your style strike?


----------



## Budo_NJ (May 30, 2007)

I belong to Akikai (US Western Region), also known as Birankai. My sensei emphasizes striking when we create an opening. This serves as a distraction in order to apply the actual technique.


----------



## morph4me (May 30, 2007)

I practice Nihon Goshin Aikido, since it's a self defense oriented style, striking is part of what we do to set up a technique, to finish a technique, because we didn't move properly, or because that's what we choose to do in response to an attack. Striking and kicking are integral parts of the style.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Yari (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not shure what you mean/looking for. There are different strikes, and many of the represent many diffrenet stricks. Holds are an extention of strikes, and holds are praticed alot.

/Yari


----------



## ejaazi (Jun 3, 2007)

Striking is an essential part of the art.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 5, 2007)

My sensei emphasized to be a good uke you need to strike with intent and on target.  So we had to learn to punch, elbow, knee, kick (basic strikes).

Also that when doing our wazas (techniques) that atemi (strikes) are always present.

There's a video/dvd by Shihan Mitsugi Saotome called "Oyo Henka."  Where he goes over some strikes in Aikido.


----------



## Budo_NJ (Jun 14, 2007)

Hawke said:


> My sensei emphasized to be a good uke you need to strike with intent and on target.  So we had to learn to punch, elbow, knee, kick (basic strikes).
> 
> Also that when doing our wazas (techniques) that atemi (strikes) are always present.
> 
> There's a video/dvd by Shihan Mitsugi Saotome called "Oyo Henka."  Where he goes over some strikes in Aikido.



Thanks for the recommendation Hawke. It looks like a good DVD.

If anyone is interested, the DVD is being sold by Budovideos.com. Here's the link:

http://budovideos.com/shop/customer/product.php?productid=16165


----------

